
I'm not an enterpreneur, I'm a dirty hack   - pw
http://blog.cubeofm.com/im-not-an-enterpreneur-im-a-dirty-hack
======
jcl
Previous discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1017363>

